# PT-111 G2 Magazine Rattle Fix



## mluman83 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thought I would share my solution to an annoying problem. I don't have enough posts to insert a link so you can check out the video on the subject on my youtube channel.

Search mluman83. Latest video posted.

Hope that helps some of you guys and gals with this issue.


----------

